# Maculatus



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Nate, I never discussed with you the issues with the possible S. maculatus, nor have I discussed the issues as to why Frank is involved and receiving specimens. You and I have never talked about it. You're speaking from 3rd hearsay, and I suggest that you stop. You don't know what you're talking about. I will say that it is to hopefully put a species name on the fish to better serve the hobbyist. I will also say that the fish is rather interesting. Pedro is somewhat obligated to keep quiet on the situation (at least I would hope so) until something proves out scientifically.

There is alot of work that goes on behind the scenes concerning identifying fish. Let me point out that I don't know 100% what species it is, but hopefully, that will be decided in the coming months.

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Clay Posted on Apr 11 2003, 03:25 AM..Hope that helps a little.


It helps a lot clearing up misinformation and abuse thereof. Thank you Clay.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Frank told you wrong, I never spoke to you, I said when you brought in the "ruby red spilos which you and Ron began selling them as later said that you worked with Frank or something or another and then you posted on Pfish they were Maculatus, or at least thats what you sold them as. That is all I ever meant to say, Frank likes to put words into peoples mouths for them


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

pedros look different than the ones you had, don't they clay? or am i mistaken?
wes


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Never mind. Decided replying to Nate was feeding his insatiable ego. Instead will direct everyone to the thread. Should be self-evident how far Nate has his head up the 4th point of contact.

Buy and Sell Predatory Fish


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Wes, no, they are the same fish from the same river.

Nate, I read what you wrote in the glass scratching thread and responded to it. Frank didn't tell me anything.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

am I the only one that remembers Clay selling "Ruby Red" Spilos on Pfish, then later calling them Maculatus, I remember becuase I though those look nothing ruby at all, they are orange yellow, George had some that were ruby colored along time ago


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> am I the only one that remembers Clay selling "Ruby Red" Spilos on Pfish, then later calling them Maculatus, I remember becuase I though those look nothing ruby at all, they are orange yellow, George had some that were ruby colored along time ago


 Am I the only one who is tired of you using these forums to vent your personal vendettas??


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Xenon Posted on Apr 11 2003, 02:00 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> QUOTE (Sir Nathan XXI @ Apr 11 2003, 07:42 AM)
> am I the only one that remembers Clay selling "Ruby Red" Spilos on Pfish, then later calling them Maculatus, I remember becuase I though those look nothing ruby at all, they are orange yellow, George had some that were ruby colored along time ago
> ...


 Personally? Nate bores me. Here is the link to S. maculatus for those that wish to read what Nate is yapping about. S. maculatus. I don't know anything about George's fish other than discussing S. maculatus and his providing me photos, but I do know what Clay and I discussed and the fishes we talked about are the S. maculatus. You may note I also divert S. maculatus link to S. spilopleura. The rest is in Nate's huge imagination/ego and would take a lifetime to try and figure out.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > am I the only one that remembers Clay selling "Ruby Red" Spilos on Pfish, then later calling them Maculatus, I remember becuase I though those look nothing ruby at all, they are orange yellow, George had some that were ruby colored along time ago
> ...


 No, you're not alone


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Yes, I originally called them ruby red spilos. They are similar to spilopleura. However, after running a few pics by Frank, he said it was a possibility of S. maculatus.

However, I again point out, that these conversations never took place with you, so again, you're talking from whatever outside observations you think you have made.

Also, I'm not sure how that applies to scratched glass.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Frank seriously doesnt understand what I am talking about

George had in fish he sold as Ruby Spilos and they were a ruby color

Clay sold fish as ruby spilos they were a yellow orange and looked just like the fish Pedro has in my opinion, the fish clay had was later called Maculatus after talking to Frank, and since Ron and Clay worked together or something, they both called them Maculatus

there is not imagination or ego envolved

and Clay I only read what you posted, I never said I spoke to you directly


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Sir Nathan XXI Posted on Apr 11 2003, 02:31 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Frank seriously doesnt understand what I am talking about


. Am I alone here? I agree with Clay, what DOES this have to do with scratched glass?


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Nate, nobody understands what you're talking about because half the time you don't make any sense. And the other half it's so ridiculous that we can hardly fathom why you're saying it. Everyone knows you didn't talk to Clay, it's painfully obvious. Whatever other conversations you had were obviously extremely limited because you don't have the first clue of the actual subject matter.

Having to put up with you was enjoyable for a while, stirred up the mundaneness of every day posting, but now you're beyond irritating. Seek therapy or something, good grief you're even more neurotic than normal.

Btw, to whoever was chastizing me about the uni/engineering thing, not sure why you were offended by that. It'd be like me getting offended for someone saying something about my field. I've no doubt some good engineers come out of that school, but it's not one I hear about when top eng courses are mentioned. I come from an engineering town, one that'd rival most ivy league schools. Was in fact enrolled in mech. eng. for a while until I decided it wasn't something I wanted to do as a career. Certainly not because I couldn't do it (far from it). But anyways, my point is we hear all this "I'm in engineering blah blah" crap, and frankly it scares the sh*t out of me that a person like Nate is going to be a PEng., well allegedly anyways. If this level of arrogance and unwillingness to learn and listen are any indication of his normal behaviors, well let's just say that engineers are supposed to be more analytical and thoughtful in their work, not a bunch of unconfirmable data and wishful thinking. Hell, we're still seeing the S. niger BS crop up now and then, soon we'll be having piranhas that can dislocate their jaws that like to play tic-tac-toe on the glass.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It is obvious Nate is searching for any way to discredit the many reputable names in the piranha world and I will not have it on this board.

Topic Closed.


----------

